

Doing the Hard Things – B Horowitz - claypoolb
http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=3369

======
claypoolb
"Its just as much work & just as traumatic to build a company that no one
cares about as it is to build an important one."

There has to be a balance. How do you know when it is too complex, too hard,
impossible... unless you try?

------
theshadowmonkey
One of the best replies was, when asked how did you feel being a CEO, Ben
answered: "I felt like a baby. I used to wake up every 2 hours, cry and go
back to sleep."

